# Amazon Flex drivers will start getting checks for $60 million in withheld tips



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Amazon Flex drivers will start getting checks for $60 million in withheld tips


One driver will receive more than $28,000 in tips.




www.theverge.com


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Got my check today, It was slightly over $100.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

$1675


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

What? I got $36


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

What am I missing? I have never seen an option in Amazon to tip your delivery driver. Is it just an option for grocery delivery? I did flex for a few months when they first came to our city because there was good money in it at the time. Not anymore.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i owe them ..j,k


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What am I missing? I have never seen an option in Amazon to tip your delivery driver. Is it just an option for grocery delivery? I did flex for a few months when they first came to our city because there was good money in it at the time. Not anymore.


Whole foods and prime now grocery delivery get tips, if you can manage to get a block


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Whole foods and prime now grocery delivery get tips, if you can manage to get a block


Got it. I never did food. Thanks.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> What? I got $36


I worked the whole time, exclusively Prime Now, Whole Foods, and Amazon Restaurants. Probably 200 or so blocks, dunno, tried to figure out when this broke.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> I worked the whole time, exclusively Prime Now, Whole Foods, and Amazon Restaurants. Probably 200 or so blocks, dunno, tried to figure out when this broke.


Ah ok. I did see somewhere that one driver is getting 28k. We should sue Amazon more often


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Your headline says Flex drivers will get checks for $60 million. 

Mine was way smaller than that! Only a bit over $1,500.

I know what you meant. I was just yanking your chain! 

A few points for those trying to figure out what they deserved. My understanding is the action period for the class action suit was 2016-2019.

I didn’t even start with them til Fall, 2018. I probably worked 30-35 hours a week and pretty much did only tip able events (Amazon Prime, Whole Foods and Amazon Restaurants).
I gave up Logistics pretty quickly.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> What am I missing? I have never seen an option in Amazon to tip your delivery driver. Is it just an option for grocery delivery? I did flex for a few months when they first came to our city because there was good money in it at the time. Not anymore.


Tipping is only for food, not packages of nonfood stuff.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Two things:

1) Even if you got a $3k check, you still couldn’t buy even a single share of AMZN stock!

2) This lawsuit could get lawyers smelling blood. I wonder which delivery company gets sued next…


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

This wasn't class action. This was the FTC suing. There wasn't some formula for reimbursement, or lawyers cut. BUT there was only actual monetary damages. Every dollar in that check was OURS that your customers had given to US in appreciation of OUR service.
Imagine if that money had been paid to us at the time of service, how your attitude may have changed. Mine would have a LOT.


----------



## pederl39 (Nov 3, 2021)

Got a check for almost $6500. Way more than I expected but I was definitely working a lot during that time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Holy geez *****. If you have any extra cashes leftover lemme know


----------

